# Documentary



## Butterfly (Nov 7, 2012)

Any Ian Rankin fans?

I know he's a crime writer, but I thought this might of interest and help to some. It's following his writing practices with a video diary following the progress of his next book.

BBC iPlayer - imagine...: Winter 2012: Ian Rankin and the Case of the Disappearing Detective

Hopefully it'll work for everyone.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 8, 2012)

There may be some out of country licensing issues with the BBC site...
No doubt it will appear of download and streaming sites [not that I ever suggest that any one visit them or nor would I condone their use...]
It looked like it was an interesting documentary when I saw the start of it on TV.


----------

